# This Forums Standards For Success Is BULLSHIT



## chadison (Mar 27, 2021)

I've come to the conclusion that the delusion about Chad only on this forum is ridiculous. If people left their basement instead of typing away all day, they'd realize this is not the case. Since I've joined a frat, I've had experiences that would be described as Chad experiences as a non-Chad man (high tier normie is what I've been rated here). However, I do mog around 90% of the guys. This is the fourth time since joining that I've had a girl approach me, and on top of that literally imply that she wanted to fuck. This time, a slightly drunk but not intoxicated girl started talking to me, we went to another room where eventually the conversation naturally led to her saying "I'm an honest girl, I make it clear when I want two things, and those are sex or partying" while placing my hand on her tits, alone. Didn't want to fuck her though because she was only 5.5 out of 10. She crossed the looks threshold but my rule is to not touch girls if they've had more than one beer worth of alcohol due to sexual assault issues. Later she fucked one of my normie friends jfl. in this instance, she was trying to go for her better option but couldn't get it, so she settled because she was horny. Like guys do.

Anyway, a few of my normie friends around my looks level also slayed that easy that night, one with a girl hotter than what approached me. I also had a 7 out of 10 blonde, what I would consider attractive and definitely worth pursuing, giving me multiple IOIs (smiling at me and touching hair), but JFL @ me being too high inhib to approach still because my phenibut high wore off. I've had too many of these experiences and watch my friends have too many of these to still believe in the Chad only myth. There are so few Chads at my university that its almost not an issue. However, black pill extremes still apply in that a 5'3 Mexican dude in my frat cannot get laid no matter what.


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 27, 2021)

I guess it's easier in College and if you're a HTN.

But yeah, most Normies can get at least a gf. Chad only is a myth.


----------



## chadison (Mar 27, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I guess it's easier in College and if you're a HTN.
> 
> But yeah, most Normies can get at least a gf. Chad only is a myth.


Everything I've accomplished is literally with effort. I've looksmaxxed from a Low TN to a HTN, and I've socialmaxxed from an aspie to a well respected and known dude at my college. This took over 4 years and many harsh experiences, but every success I have I feel like I deserve. And I understand so much of social dynamics because of this that nothing fazes me anymore. It still probably would have been cooler to be born Chad, but I can't say that being high tier normie is boring. People here need to get the good info and LEAVE.


----------



## roar123 (Mar 27, 2021)

chadison said:


> Everything I've accomplished is literally with effort. I've looksmaxxed from a Low TN to a HTN, and I've socialmaxxed from an aspie to a well respected and known dude at my college. This took over 4 years and many harsh experiences, but every success I have I feel like I deserve. And I understand so much of social dynamics because of this that nothing fazes me anymore. It still probably would have been cooler to be born Chad, but I can't say that being high tier normie is boring. People here need to get the good info and LEAVE.


how did you social max? are you naturally extroverted? did you read any books/watch videos to become more social/become better in social situations?


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 27, 2021)

p much


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 27, 2021)

chadison said:


> She crossed the looks threshold but my rule is to not touch girls if they've had more than one beer worth of alcohol due to sexual assault issues.


lmfao, I hope you're fucking kidding


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes, this is because the ratings here are very demanding, and there are almost no chads in real life, a guy above average, with height and nt is enough


----------



## endofcope (Mar 27, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I guess it's easier in College and if you're a HTN.
> 
> But yeah, most Normies can get at least a gf. Chad only is a myth.


True but most normies won't get a gl gf


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2021)

College is easy mode in USA

Try after college and *without* a social circle, you'll see the big difference


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 27, 2021)

That girl was just a bitch.

It Is what is talked about here, that girl can slay whoever they want


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 27, 2021)

Forum's full of aspie copers out of college that have no friends or connections and they think their experiences shape the blackpill. The honest truth is that status (popularity + insta followers) + Confidence + Friends + Energy is very important (not as much looks tho). Also girls aren't as hypergamous as forum thinks, only a small minortiy


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 27, 2021)

Huge cope bro, of course its easy to get laid as a high tier normie in a frat at college. Its like being a high tier normie jock in high school and getting a girlfriend

Not everyone on this forum is high school age, nor is everyone an extrovert who wants to dedicate that much time to socialize 

Also remember you are fucking young girls who are induced under alcohol, this can easily backfire into sexual assault charges

When you are actually Chad, you will have much better experiences with women who are sober and dont even know you, if you go to a party, women are looking to get fucked but remember these are super whores, they might bang multiple dudes in one night, its pretty sad


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2021)

She was just a whore bro. You look a little like @juliencentral


----------



## chadison (Mar 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> She was just a whore bro. You look a little like @juliencentral


Have u seen a pic of me before? I don't at all jfl, but I'm prob around his looks level bar height


----------



## chadison (Mar 27, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Huge cope bro, of course its easy to get laid as a high tier normie in a frat at college. Its like being a high tier normie jock in high school and getting a girlfriend
> 
> Not everyone on this forum is high school age, nor is everyone an extrovert who wants to dedicate that much time to socialize
> 
> ...


1) agree
2) No. I'm naturally an introvert. However, I took many steps to change this, and expand my social circle. I don't dedicate a lot of time to social stuff still, I grind school work most today and work out with a few close, good friends. Many people here can do what I did to ascend.
3) agree. I literally mentioned this already
4) agree. However, many guys could have ascend w these types of whores that are useless LTR prospects (lord have mercy on the guys that wife them up). I don't value sex enough to uselessly fuck one of them though.

So how is this cope?


----------



## chadison (Mar 27, 2021)

roar123 said:


> how did you social max? are you naturally extroverted? did you read any books/watch videos to become more social/become better in social situations?


Start a convo (not chat) with me if u want me to send exactly what I did


----------



## Wavedashmaxxing (Mar 27, 2021)

Height Face physique race?
And yeah if it's anything like high school, blackpill is not nearly as extreme as people on here say.
Yeah looks height and race(in that order) are very important for dating but in these cases I think other stuff matters.
Because of my crippling straightness I can't rate face but my stacylite oneitis is dating like a 5'6 curry.
Another stacy in the grade dated a 5'9 rice.
I am blackpilled but I think there's much less hypergamy in high school and college where it's easier for men in dating.


----------



## chadison (Mar 28, 2021)

Wavedashmaxxing said:


> Height Face physique race?
> And yeah if it's anything like high school, blackpill is not nearly as extreme as people on here say.
> Yeah looks height and race(in that order) are very important for dating but in these cases I think other stuff matters.
> Because of my crippling straightness I can't rate face but my stacylite oneitis is dating like a 5'6 curry.
> ...


White 5'11.5" high tier normie overall. Face is average (by this forums standards, IRL probably 80th percentile) but good physique. Blackpill most definitely applies in college though, I've literally heard women spew out black pill shit consistently at parties. Thank god I understand what they mean and I'm not some confused bluepiller that copes with "personality." Also, this forum HEAVILY underestimates how much being NT helps if you're HTN or above.


----------



## joeveniro (Mar 28, 2021)

chadison said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the delusion about Chad only on this forum is ridiculous. If people left their basement instead of typing away all day, they'd realize this is not the case. Since I've joined a frat, I've had experiences that would be described as Chad experiences as a non-Chad man (high tier normie is what I've been rated here). However, I do mog around 90% of the guys. This is the fourth time since joining that I've had a girl approach me, and on top of that literally imply that she wanted to fuck. This time, a slightly drunk but not intoxicated girl started talking to me, we went to another room where eventually the conversation naturally led to her saying "I'm an honest girl, I make it clear when I want two things, and those are sex or partying" while placing my hand on her tits, alone. Didn't want to fuck her though because she was only 5.5 out of 10. She crossed the looks threshold but my rule is to not touch girls if they've had more than one beer worth of alcohol due to sexual assault issues. Later she fucked one of my normie friends jfl. in this instance, she was trying to go for her better option but couldn't get it, so she settled because she was horny. Like guys do.
> 
> Anyway, a few of my normie friends around my looks level also slayed that easy that night, one with a girl hotter than what approached me. I also had a 7 out of 10 blonde, what I would consider attractive and definitely worth pursuing, giving me multiple IOIs (smiling at me and touching hair), but JFL @ me being too high inhib to approach still because my phenibut high wore off. I've had too many of these experiences and watch my friends have too many of these to still believe in the Chad only myth. There are so few Chads at my university that its almost not an issue. However, black pill extremes still apply in that a 5'3 Mexican dude in my frat cannot get laid no matter what.


yeah water this forum is fucking retarded and dont have life
i have a 5'8 friend that slays basically every week with social circle and hes not even that good looking ( actually average to slightly below average ) but hes gymmaxed and knows the game


----------



## Over (Mar 28, 2021)

chadison said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the delusion about Chad only on this forum is ridiculous. If people left their basement instead of typing away all day, they'd realize this is not the case. Since I've joined a frat, I've had experiences that would be described as Chad experiences as a non-Chad man (high tier normie is what I've been rated here). However, I do mog around 90% of the guys. This is the fourth time since joining that I've had a girl approach me, and on top of that literally imply that she wanted to fuck. This time, a slightly drunk but not intoxicated girl started talking to me, we went to another room where eventually the conversation naturally led to her saying "I'm an honest girl, I make it clear when I want two things, and those are sex or partying" while placing my hand on her tits, alone. Didn't want to fuck her though because she was only 5.5 out of 10. She crossed the looks threshold but my rule is to not touch girls if they've had more than one beer worth of alcohol due to sexual assault issues. Later she fucked one of my normie friends jfl. in this instance, she was trying to go for her better option but couldn't get it, so she settled because she was horny. Like guys do.
> 
> Anyway, a few of my normie friends around my looks level also slayed that easy that night, one with a girl hotter than what approached me. I also had a 7 out of 10 blonde, what I would consider attractive and definitely worth pursuing, giving me multiple IOIs (smiling at me and touching hair), but JFL @ me being too high inhib to approach still because my phenibut high wore off. I've had too many of these experiences and watch my friends have too many of these to still believe in the Chad only myth. There are so few Chads at my university that its almost not an issue. However, black pill extremes still apply in that a 5'3 Mexican dude in my frat cannot get laid no matter what.


*this or nothing




*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 28, 2021)

chadison said:


> White 5'11.5" high tier normie overall. Face is average (by this forums standards, IRL probably 80th percentile) but good physique. Blackpill most definitely applies in college though, I've literally heard women spew out black pill shit consistently at parties. Thank god I understand what they mean and I'm not some confused bluepiller that copes with "personality." Also, this forum HEAVILY underestimates how much being NT helps if you're HTN or above.


You’re a normie tbh. But yea slaying in college isn’t hard.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Mar 28, 2021)

chadison said:


> White 5'11.5" high tier normie overall. Face is average (by this forums standards, IRL probably 80th percentile) but good physique. Blackpill most definitely applies in college though, I've literally heard women spew out black pill shit consistently at parties. Thank god I understand what they mean and I'm not some confused bluepiller that copes with "personality." Also, this forum HEAVILY underestimates how much being NT helps if you're HTN or above.


Your face is certainly not high tier normie imo. Pretty average, nose and eyes are quite bad.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 28, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Yes, this is because the ratings here are very demanding, and there are almost no chads in real life, a guy above average, with height and nt is enough


Bear in mind average in USA is shit so thats not tough. Height on The other hand ;(


----------



## chadison (Mar 28, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Your face is certainly not high tier normie imo. Pretty average, nose and eyes are quite bad.


Yea I have a nose job this may actually so thattl help


----------



## chadison (Mar 28, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You’re a normie tbh. But yea slaying in college isn’t hard.


Facially probably, but there's no way I'm normie with my body, this forum is deluded in the sense no one goes out and looks at everyday guys. You'd say it's over for so many dudes in my frat if I posted them here, but it's not.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 28, 2021)

chadison said:


> White 5'11.5" high tier normie overall. Face is average (by this forums standards, IRL probably 80th percentile) but good physique. Blackpill most definitely applies in college though, I've literally heard women spew out black pill shit consistently at parties. Thank god I understand what they mean and I'm not some confused bluepiller that copes with "personality." Also, this forum HEAVILY underestimates how much being NT helps if you're HTN or above.


How do you get abs like that


----------



## chadison (Mar 28, 2021)

N1666 said:


> How do you get abs like that


Lots of cardio, ab workouts, and discipline with regards to diet. Also, I have good ab genetics (10 pack, good oblique definition) which is the other 50% of it. As usual, genetic determinism and blackpill makes many things unchangeable. But most people can get pretty solid abs tbh with what I said I did.


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 28, 2021)

College is easy slay. Try go on dating apps and find out your real SMV.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 28, 2021)

chadison said:


> White 5'11.5" high tier normie overall. Face is average (by this forums standards, IRL probably 80th percentile) but good physique. Blackpill most definitely applies in college though, I've literally heard women spew out black pill shit consistently at parties. Thank god I understand what they mean and I'm not some confused bluepiller that copes with "personality." Also, this forum HEAVILY underestimates how much being NT helps if you're HTN or above.


your face is below average but your body haloes you around drunk college girls


----------



## chadison (Mar 28, 2021)

the more I post here the lower my rating gets by you fools,


Curious0 said:


> your face is below average but your body haloes you around drunk college girls



because I don't go with the status quo.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Mar 29, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I guess it's easier in College and if you're a HTN.
> 
> But yeah, most Normies can get at least a gf. Chad only is a myth.


With the average NT level here, it is but only for aspies


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 29, 2021)

forum and users are extremists. we either look at the best possible version or the worst


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeah, I agree with the OP. I'm a good example of this. I'm a decent-looking guy; better than average for sure, but not chad. However, I think that some guys here couldn't believe the amount of attention I get from women solely because of my looks, because they think that only gigachads get girls.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 29, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah, I agree with the OP. I'm a good example of this. I'm a decent-looking guy; better than average for sure, but not chad. However, I think that some guys here couldn't believe the amount of attention I get from women solely because of my looks, because they think that only gigachads get girls.


imo its an excuse for them to bring others down, invalidating their potential because "muh not chad" to make them rot with them


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 29, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah, I agree with the OP. I'm a good example of this. I'm a decent-looking guy; better than average for sure, but not chad. However, I think that some guys here couldn't believe the amount of attention I get from women solely because of my looks, because they think that only gigachads get girls.


Many here seem to genuinely believe that every non-Chad in a LTR is being cucked and betabuxxed. But imo, the average woman wouldn't enter a LTR with a guy she's not physically attracted to. 

Maybe she would stay with him after he descends, but at the beginning of the relationship, looks are always important.


----------



## bigmike69 (Mar 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> Facially probably, but there's no way I'm normie with my body, this forum is deluded in the sense no one goes out and looks at everyday guys. You'd say it's over for so many dudes in my frat if I posted them here, but it's not.


everyone here is missing the point, you are in a frat. the frat is everything basically, and from your pics, you are white, blonde, muscular and are not balding. sure you hustle, but you are still genetically priviledged. you wont have many issues going forward post-grad, stop trying to relate here, if you want to really see what its like, shave your head, post-graduation go to a new city that is not a NY (go to SF/LA/etc.) and start from scratch. It's a lot harder, in frats its an optimal default, you have the network already. Joining a frat isn't something you hustle for, go out and build a network from scratch while being genetically gross, its a lot harder.


----------



## grimy (Mar 30, 2021)

I laugh whenever I see hollow-cheeked gigamoggers posted here since you never see those guys in person. All college parties we have here are full of normies and slutty beckies. Most guys can get some type of play truthfully.


----------



## chadison (Mar 30, 2021)

bigmike69 said:


> everyone here is missing the point, you are in a frat. the frat is everything basically, and from your pics, you are white, blonde, muscular and are not balding. sure you hustle, but you are still genetically priviledged. you wont have many issues going forward post-grad, stop trying to relate here, if you want to really see what its like, shave your head, post-graduation go to a new city that is not a NY (go to SF/LA/etc.) and start from scratch. It's a lot harder, in frats its an optimal default, you have the network already. Joining a frat isn't something you hustle for, go out and build a network from scratch while being genetically gross, its a lot harder.


I will admit that while I'm not a Chad by any means, I am privileged by my high IQ, financial well being and white skin. However, I certainly did work to get to where I am in the frat; there was a point in time at which I was ugly and non-NT. I had mental struggles too, almost going on antidepressants multiple times. My self image is very negative, and its took years of meditation to try to fix that (still haven't)


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> I will admit that while I'm not a Chad by any means, I am privileged by my high IQ, financial well being and white skin. However, I certainly did work to get to where I am in the frat; there was a point in time at which I was ugly and non-NT. I had mental struggles too, almost going on antidepressants multiple times. My self image is very negative, and its took years of meditation to try to fix that (still haven't)




It's good you know your privileges as a white male. 

Trust me you don't want to be an ethnic man, unekss he's chad. Life would completely turn you upside down.

You're above average white boy and you have height and good frame, plus white girls in college are slutty and willing to fuck in every frat party.

Long term relationships will be harder for you than frat party but even then you should be fine.

You'll never understand what it feels like to be an ethnic male, when most ethnic women want white males because they want mixed white kids and they don't want their kids to be short (ethnic more likely to be short)

Feel bad for your mexican friend


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the delusion about Chad only on this forum is ridiculous. If people left their basement instead of typing away all day, they'd realize this is not the case. Since I've joined a frat, I've had experiences that would be described as Chad experiences as a non-Chad man (high tier normie is what I've been rated here). However, I do mog around 90% of the guys. This is the fourth time since joining that I've had a girl approach me, and on top of that literally imply that she wanted to fuck. This time, a slightly drunk but not intoxicated girl started talking to me, we went to another room where eventually the conversation naturally led to her saying "I'm an honest girl, I make it clear when I want two things, and those are sex or partying" while placing my hand on her tits, alone. Didn't want to fuck her though because she was only 5.5 out of 10. She crossed the looks threshold but my rule is to not touch girls if they've had more than one beer worth of alcohol due to sexual assault issues. Later she fucked one of my normie friends jfl. in this instance, she was trying to go for her better option but couldn't get it, so she settled because she was horny. Like guys do.
> 
> Anyway, a few of my normie friends around my looks level also slayed that easy that night, one with a girl hotter than what approached me. I also had a 7 out of 10 blonde, what I would consider attractive and definitely worth pursuing, giving me multiple IOIs (smiling at me and touching hair), but JFL @ me being too high inhib to approach still because my phenibut high wore off. I've had too many of these experiences and watch my friends have too many of these to still believe in the Chad only myth. There are so few Chads at my university that its almost not an issue. However, black pill extremes still apply in that a 5'3 Mexican dude in my frat cannot get laid no matter what.



Dude I have seen you in the ratings section. You are not even HTN. You are MTN on a good day...


----------



## chadison (Mar 30, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Dude I have seen you in the ratings section. You are not even HTN. You are MTN on a good day...


Guess it's over for me


----------



## chadison (Mar 30, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> It's good you know your privileges as a white male.
> 
> Trust me you don't want to be an ethnic man, unekss he's chad. Life would completely turn you upside down.
> 
> ...


I do feel for him actually, most people here would laugh at him (because they're sociopathic narcissists) but I feel sad whenever guys jester him because he's short, and he just takes the flack. It's really sad, being a part time joke because of your height and body, I wish there was a way I could magically make him grow 8 inches and widen his frame a bit. His life would be _completely_ different. Guys literally call him "the virgin." I believe everyone is blackpilled at an implicit level, it just takes special circumstances for it to become explicit (users of this forum).


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Mar 30, 2021)

There are limitations to socialmaxxing if you are a sub8 man. Accusations of rape do occur and I have seen my friend get accused of it despite accumulating many lays in the 4-7/10 category. Most women aren’t 7+ so I don’t keep count of that but most men aren’t eitjer

Anyway, as a chad your life is just on another level. As a normie man I put in work to socialmax and fashionmaxx at parties (as I’m sure you’ve seen) and get a lay with someone I want but it’s infrequent (rare - I have a low count tbh) because unfortunately I want my looksmatch and above. Ideally above, so I have to ascend to get it and so do many men (to get it frequently and without torturing yourself). Yes I can dumpster dive like many men do as well. I have only 1 friend who I would say is IRL Chad tier face with gymmaxxed body (has ig followers and the whole package) and tan and it’s night and day tbh and I’ve seen his DMs

In that sense I think the forum desires to punch above their weight and wants to ascend. I don’t think it’s just inceldom everywhere

It’s also so u have endless options coming out of the LTR when things fall through. You don’t wanna descend while there and putting up w the shit tests and boredom

It’s a lot of nuance that I see that is under appreciated by normies. I’ll continue to socialmax but of course Looksmax because I don’t like what I see with sub8 men such as myself in relationships. That’s it.

I also question whether women truly desire some of my friends (normies and HTNs, some partially gymmaxxed) that are in LTRs given how they’re treated but that’s not something I can bring up anyway, I just listen to them complain about it in silence because I don’t want to blackkpill and be an autist.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 30, 2021)

Do you know why I think that only chads experience female attraction?
Because I'm a 5'10 guy with white skin, sure I have many facial flaws, but in the end I'm somewhere around the average, maybe below, im not a 2/10 subhuman - and I have experienced exactly 0 female interest. Literally none. Not even once.

Maybe I'm delsional and overrating myslef, maybe the fact I look half asian is what disgusted the females, but by your theory I should have gotten at least something right?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Mar 30, 2021)

Jacked 6'0 guy with blue eyes in Frat is getting laid, omg lookism DeBonked


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 30, 2021)

There is one thing that is the reason for almost all of your sucess - being at the right place at the right time. That's 90% of your sucess right there.

You're in uni and you're getting invited into parties with plenty of women in them.
If you were put into my position - 0 friends, online school so no classmates and no opportunities, absolute garbage tier social skills and looks worse then yours - I wonder if you would slay. 

In eastern fucking europe where all socialization takes place in social circles and social proof is king.


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 30, 2021)

you fucks are cucks for looksmaxxing just to get a gf
of course anyone can get a gf idiots
life is just way easier and much better than an incel or normie when you have a top .0001% face
i actually want to be gl so i can turn down girls


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 30, 2021)

Dnrd but I agree on the point. Looksmatching is cope I believe so.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Mar 30, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> you fucks are cucks for looksmaxxing just to get a gf
> of course anyone can get a gf idiots
> life is just way easier and much better than an incel or normie when you have a top .0001% face
> i actually want to be gl so i can turn down girls


Some Niggas just don’t get it. The freedom that comes with looking good as you age and beyond is something that most men just don’t know. Niggas will never get it


----------



## ecig (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes happened to me before OP was getting easy laid because of social circle, now try moving to a new city with no friends etc u need to be chad to get women in this case.
And also your experiences will be 10x times better if u were a chad, better blowjob even maybe threesome ?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 31, 2021)

This man is white and looks more like a gorilla than me, talm bou mogging 90% of men irl.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 31, 2021)

ecig said:


> Yes happened to me before OP was getting easy laid because of social circle, now try moving to a new city with no friends etc u need to be chad to get women in this case.
> And also your experiences will be 10x times better if u were a chad, better blowjob even maybe threesome ?


Literally this. One of my female orbiters from my youtube status told me about dudes at her highschool who flopped hard in college cuz 0 status


----------



## ecig (Mar 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Literally this. One of my female orbiters from my youtube status told me about dudes at her highschool who flopped hard in college cuz 0 status


what's your youtube stats and genre to have female orbiters ?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 31, 2021)

ecig said:


> what's your youtube stats and genre to have female orbiters ?


Only 1k subs as an incel channel but those always attract loser women who are desperate to get noticed


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 31, 2021)

They're just hyperboles calm down


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 31, 2021)

chadison said:


> However, I do mog around 90% of the guys.


....


----------



## fogdart (Mar 31, 2021)

chadison said:


> Guess it's over for me


You’re high tier normie for sure. Same as me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Mar 31, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> forum and users are extremists. we either look at the best possible version or the worst


ASD and NPD trait


----------

